# Anyone know of any rabbit magazines?



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 2, 2007)

It would be nice to come home to a magazine allabout rabbits from time to time. I looked on the internet anddidn't really find anything. I was wondering if any of youhave found one and subscribed? I think there may be onecalled Rabbit World, but don't know if it's still in exsistence. :dunno:

I recently received the "Parsley Post" which comes to me quarterly ormore, from the Indiana HRS where I adopted Angel from. Sadly,I learned that Grasshopper, a rabbit rescued from neglect andmalnourishment in 2001 and discovered in 2003 that "_he hadsubstantial tooth issues as a result of the conditions of his earlylife_", recently passed awayNovember 28at theage of almost 9. From complications from neglect from earlylife, they say "_he was helped to Rainbow Bridge dispite medicalintervention, his quality of life eventually declined_". Ireceived the post end of December, very heartbreaking. :sad:He was a beautiful grey lop.

Sorry for the sad news. 

If anyone has a mag they enjoy, let me know. This site helpsme more than words as far as care andbehavior and of course,you wonderful members, mods and hosts; not that I need additionalinfo,would just like to see more bun people and pics andstories!!:tongue

Thanks guys for any information you may provide!


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Jan 2, 2007)

You could join the American Rabbit Breeders Assoc and they send out a magazine called "Domestic Rabbits" 6 times a year.

You could also join a specialty club of your favorite breed and a lotof times they have magazines too. I am a member of theAmerican Dutch Rabbit club and the National Jersey Wooly Rabbit cluband I receive newsletters (big as magazines) 4-6 times ayear. 

The website for the ARBA iswww.arba.net Fromthere you can check out all the different breed clubs and theirwebsites too.

Sharon


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks Sharon, I'll check those out!


----------



## KimandCocoa (Jan 2, 2007)

There is Rabbits USA, but I think that only comes out once a year. It is a very nice and informative magazine.

You can buy it at - http://www.shopanimalnetwork.com

:thumbup


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey, another good one, thanks a bunch! :jumpforjoy:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 3, 2007)

This may not be any good to you, as I am in theUK, (but they do deliver to other countries). I'm a member of theRabbit Welfare Association and they have a briiliant mag. that comesout every quarter, called Rabbiting On. It's full of great info, aswell as rabbit stories, pictures, hints etc. 

http://www.houserabbit.co.uk/ro/index.html

Jan


----------



## pamnock (Jan 3, 2007)

House Rabbit Society chapters also put out publications http://www.rabbit.org/



Pam


----------



## SmokeysMomMom (Jan 3, 2007)

At PetSmart they have rabbit magazines that youcan buy and subscribe too. When my daughter was selling magazinesthrough her school, I looked for one but they didn't have them in there.


----------



## Orchid (Mar 2, 2014)

I was looking for the mags and came across this link. It's for the USA one. Just thought I would mention it. I see the topic is a bit old bit still. 
I think my kiddo would enjoy something. 
Wish there was more out there. 

http://www.smallanimalchannel.com/critter-magazines/rabbits-usa/2013-rabbits-usa.aspx


----------

